# Ebay is a great place to buy a 'rare' antique bicycle  (Trust)



## bobcycles (Sep 17, 2014)

Why?  because of the sheer HONESTY there.......

We wonder why America is hated and fading fast......TRUST.

There was a survey regarding trust I heard on NPR recently......they interviewed adults and school kids 10 years ago
asking how many of them trusted their fellow Americans ..........% of DIStrust was about 30% 10 years ago.

Today the same survey?  About 70% DIStrust each other.

Sad.

I look at ebay ...........and auctions like this classic.........the "Trustworthy" Magoo???  and see why.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/schwinn-la-...37?ssPageName=ADME:X:RTQ:US:1123#ht_21wt_1124


Everyone is out to scam.  Some one posted the CL Link for a horribly cobbled together SilverKing that was purchased and 
promptly shoved on ebay with a total BS write up and an insane price.   America?  What happened to the people? 

 Greeeeeeed!


----------



## halfatruck (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy lists bikes all the time (usually overpriced), and sometimes sells one.....but unfortunately I guess it's up to the buyer to check it out (buyer beware).


----------



## stoney (Sep 17, 2014)

Bob, you and I, Paul G., Bill Waltzer, Jim Cunningham, Dan Lepro, and others here on The CABE and not CABE members come from a time when we all did honest bike business together. We did it through letters, pictures sent with the letters, hand written ads in the bicycle news letters, face to face at swap meets, phone calls. We had a feel for the people we were talking with and dealing with. We got to know each other. You actually gained a trust where after a while you could do a transaction on the word of the buyer and seller. I am not saying that this still isn't being done, it is. It is just back then we did not have computers to hide behind,user names etc. It is just that the internet has made it easy for people to be dishonest and outright liars. I am 60 years old now and have no time for these peoples bullpoop. Money isn't everything for the honest seller of whatever that seller happens to be selling. You, I and many others do care about our integrity and want to be able to sleep well at night. I believe we earned and we do sleep well and can hold our heads up. There are many out there who are lower than snake sperm.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Sep 17, 2014)

*good things take time*



stoney said:


> Bob, you and I, Paul G., Bill Waltzer, Jim Cunningham, Dan Lepro, and others here on The CABE and not CABE members come from a time when we all did honest bike business together. We did it through letters, pictures sent with the letters, hand written ads in the bicycle news letters, face to face at swap meets, phone calls. We had a feel for the people we were talking with and dealing with. We got to know each other. You actually gained a trust where after a while you could do a transaction on the word of the buyer and seller. I am not saying that this still isn't being done, it is. It is just back then we did not have computers to hide behind,user names etc. It is just that the internet has made it easy for people to be dishonest and outright liars. I am 60 years old now and have no time for these peoples bullpoop. Money isn't everything for the honest seller of whatever that seller happens to be selling. You, I and many others do care about our integrity and want to be able to sleep well at night. I believe we earned and we do sleep well and can hold our heads up. There are many out there who are lower than snake sperm.




These are fine words spoken by someone who knows how it was in the "good old days". There are still a few places in the world the good old days still exist, and the old world charm of an old bicycle still hypnotizes snakes (and ladies) alike.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 17, 2014)

This guy seems to be a twin to the moron that keeps the pair of cobbled Silver Kings on Ebay for astronomical prices. I'm just waiting for the day when some poor sap posts on this site "hey looky what I done scored off Ebay!". That said I have to hold the buyers accountable as well. Evidently you learned how to access the internet now how about doing a little due diligence before plunking down your hard earned green backs for something you obviously know nothing about. Its called research and if you are either too stupid or too lazy then maybe you need to learn a lesson the hard way. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 17, 2014)

If that sells before mine I'll freak


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Sep 17, 2014)

*....................................*



Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> If that sells before mine I'll freak



no kidding huh


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 17, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> Why?  because of the sheer HONESTY there.......
> *And because of the seller's pure stupidity*
> 
> We wonder why America is hated and fading fast......TRUST.
> ...




Why?  because of the sheer HONESTY there.......
*And more so because of the seller's pure stupidity*

Today the same survey?  About 70% DIStrust each other.
*I trust no one. Until they have been proven trustworthy* *Something I learned back in the 50's. 
*


----------



## 37fleetwood (Sep 18, 2014)

there's no shortage of these guys, check this one out:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/281442080237


I sent him this small message:

"this is a Wald aftermarket replacemnent fork. it isn't original equippment on any bike.
hope this helps."

this was his reply:

"HI,
I  am very aware it was made by Wald, and never made claim any where in my  posting that it was original equipment for any make or model bike. 
I  merely stated it was removed from a Dayton Firestone Cruiser, which was  not in any way meant to mislead someone into thinking otherwise.
Thanks for the good intentions though..........."


yeah, right nothing mis-leading here!


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 18, 2014)

*ebay greed*

....!!.....everything is worth....what a fool is willing to pay for ....

and yes, collectors sometimes are fools......


----------



## Hobo Bill (Sep 18, 2014)

*good old turn-up greens*

The good old are hangin' out in eugene oregun.....home spun BS......


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

bobcycles said:


> Why?  because of the sheer HONESTY there.......
> 
> We wonder why America is hated and fading fast......TRUST.
> 
> ...



Wow...closer inspection on this pile... postwar fender...and postwar cut down springer. .. what a snake


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 20, 2014)

I donno man, yall gots tah read, not just lookie at the pictures.   lmao

*Sellers description. *

for sale--1940s pre war schwinn la salle bicycle----re-painted----not all original---rare bike--rare badge----214-727-8445


Seems fair to me.


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 20, 2014)

*quick question*

How can you tell if the springer fork has been shortened? I have been burned in the past about a regular locking trussrod fork in the past, and do not want to experience that again!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 20, 2014)

volksboy57 said:


> How can you tell if the springer fork has been shortened? I have been burned in the past about a regular locking trussrod fork in the past, and do not want to experience that again!



Well..... if you look at the top of the springer arm, where the tube flattens  out... its fairly long before it meets the  yolk. Now 41 still has this same curve profile but this area is shorter on the prewar.  Also the truss rods are fat fat fatties. .. if I remember right... 41 flat area is about half of what you see here...


----------



## volksboy57 (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Sep 21, 2014)

I love love loveeeeeee. ..when you say no international shipping!  No exceptions! !! And people in Thailand still bid... wtf... do I just re list item?


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 21, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> I love love loveeeeeee. ..when you say no international shipping!  No exceptions! !! And people in Thailand still bid... wtf... do I just re list item?




There should be some settings on your eBay selling page to block or add countries that you will or will not ship to. At least there was a few years ago when I quit selling world wide. I had a bidder from Germany bid and he sent me a message saying he had family here in the states to where the item would be shipped to.


----------

